# Easton Bloodline Arrows Review



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Have a dozen of them,They are great Arrows...Grizz


----------



## jamey1e (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought a half dozen last fall and I must say they shoot great.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Is the diameter the same as the Axis arrows or larger? I like that they are lighter than the axis.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bloodlines are nice! I love my injexions though!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bjmostel said:


> Is the diameter the same as the Axis arrows or larger? I like that they are lighter than the axis.


bloodlines are a hair larger, using the H nock instead of the X


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Easton Hunting Arrows.....http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/hunting-arrows/n-fused-carbon


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Since my arrows were underspined and the guy at bass pro said something about setting me up right, I might trade my dozen Red Head arrows for half a dozen Easton Bloodlines...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

CaArcher said:


> Since my arrows were underspined and the guy at bass pro said something about setting me up right, I might trade my dozen Red Head arrows for half a dozen Easton Bloodlines...


Smart Trade...Grizz


----------



## UnholySaint (Nov 19, 2012)

just got my bow sighted in using the bloodlines and they hit much harder than my GT hunters do...definately sticking with these for this year


----------



## pitbullman (Oct 24, 2012)

I use them and don't plan to change anytime soon


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Used them last year and winter indoor 3d only thing I've found to complain about is that they pull hard out of new 3d targets . 9/32 field tip and h nock just a heads up the Easton lighted nocks for these are JUNK !!! 
Trying out the bloodsport ht2's another nice arrow and real fast can custom order vanes and nocks super fast shipping happy with them but bloodline was a touch more momentum and ke for only about 15 fps change


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

I love my bloodlines... They fly great..


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Shooting good for me


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Great news. Just made up a dozen to try out of my prime I ordered.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

The 480 spine (6.8 gr/in) seem really light? Do you guys have issues with the inserts pulling out in cold weather?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I like my FMJs but I want some BLs down the road. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## Drewer2000 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a doz of Easton BL. They shoot great and hit hard, but they are not the strongest. I really.i,e them though and the wrap is awesome.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Been shooting these now for about 4 years. I did find they lost their spine consistency pretty early (while I do shoot a good bit) to the point that they were so inconsistent could not be used with fixed broadheads. I would estimate they were done within about 1000 releases. But, I am still shooting them - on my second batch. In good condition, they are perfect for my shooting applications.


----------



## Bob Gene (Dec 14, 2018)

I bought some 330 bloodlines today. Cut at 28.5' 50 gr insert. Weight at 424 gr with 100 gr field point. I like them a lot better then FMJ 320 6mm. Easier to pull and fly much better I think. Shooting A Mathews Triax, 28' 70lb. actual poundage is like 72.8 lb. I was shooting FMJ and switched to Victory extorsion 340 they weight was 524 gr with a 100 gr point. Robin hooded the victory. To much money to be replacing. I shoot everyday. I like the bloodlines better then both. These bloodlines fly like darts. 424 gr. is plenty to kill deer and turkey. I'm not going to say I know a lot about FOC. These arrows are 28.5 and balance point from end of field point up the end of arrow is 11' 1/8. I would say that is good FOC.


----------



## Brad873 (Sep 30, 2018)

Been shooting axis 5mm arrows. The bloodlines aren't really any cheaper. I'm getting ready to order more arrows and wondering if it's worth trying bloodlines? I shoot 60lbs, 25" 340 spine (could use 400) with 50gr inserts currently. Is there an advantage to the bloodlines? Or just stick with what I have already tuned to? KE I assume will be a little better with the axis 5mm?


----------



## ericwjennings (Sep 13, 2015)

The bloodlines fly great for me and give very good penetration out of my bow at 50#'s. I hunt pretty open terrain at high elevation here in California so most of my shot opportunities are long, most shots start at 30-40 yards minimum. I have killed 3 bucks with my bloodlines, they've given me nice pass thru's on 2 of them, the other one was a weird angle shot and it ended up poking just through the outside of the off shoulder and when it kicked and fell down it snapped the arrow off. Other than that they have been very durable. They fly more consistently than the Beman and Carbon Express arrows that I tried when I was trying to settle on an arrow choice.


Eric.


----------



## EZ shot (May 6, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

For those that want a 6mm shaft like the Bloodline but want a little more weight, Easton also makes the 6mm Axis.....


----------



## Octanom (3 mo ago)

I’m new to archery. Just over the 10 months. I ordered new arrows and it happened to be Easton Bloodline 330 and they fly great for me. First shot at 50 meters 2.5 cm of the X. Never done that before with my previous arrows.


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Používám je a neplánuji v dohledné době měnit


----------

